# Do 457 Visa Needs to be stamped on passport????



## Jomet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Everbody..

Just one question, Do i need to stamp the visa on my passport , once i get my 457 visa approved, ...thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Not exactly. When you get a 457 you get a visa sticker in your passport. It has a date by which you need to enter by. The immigration then stamps your passport with the entry date (a normal entry stamp that all travelers get when entering a foreign country, not on the sticker itself), this is consider 'stamping your 457' and you have then validated and entered by a certain date.



Jomet said:


> Hi Everbody..
> 
> Just one question, Do i need to stamp the visa on my passport , once i get my 457 visa approved, ...thanks


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Short answer NO..we arrived in February 09 on 457 visas...waited in line for ages to get a stamp/sticker in our passports only to be told that it's no longer required...

Hope that helps....


Regards 

Colin :clap2:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Must be all electronic now (e457). I got a sticker when I came on one 6 yrs ago (low risk country as well).



Colindp said:


> Short answer NO..we arrived in February 09 on 457 visas...waited in line for ages to get a stamp/sticker in our passports only to be told that it's no longer required...
> 
> Hope that helps....
> 
> ...


----------



## THC (Feb 27, 2009)

We arrived in March of this year on a 457 and have stickers in our passports, although the guy did say that we didn't actually need them!


----------



## Hopskip30 (Jun 17, 2009)

I saw an earlier post from max_london that said they had been to the embassy to get their visa stamped and I must admit I had a huge panick!!!!

We are due to fly on 30th October and was under the impression that I didn't need a physical sticker.... so I have just been through my paperwork and emails and confirmed that if UK passport, travelling from UK to Australia then the Visa is electronically attached to the passport number, so providing you haven't changed your passport since the visa was approved it should be fine.

I have printed copies of the emails etc just in case even though it says you don't need to.

Julia x


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I Just want to confirm something:
I do not need to go to London to get my passport stamped. I just turn up on the flight with my passport and when I arrive in Australia I will need to have a copy of my visa grant number and paperwork??

Am I correct??


----------

